# union hall violates contract



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

:wallbash::drink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

poncho said:


> union hall has not made my contractor put up a bond for a long time now benifits are not being paid. they are violating the contract but they think they can do whatever they want. what to do?


You still receiving a paycheck? If so, I'm not sure why you'd feel compelled to stick your nose in that particular section of business. Some landlords let tenants get behind on rent while a person is laid off because they know they'll catch up on the rent once they start working again. Could be the same idea.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Call your B.A.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

poncho said:


> union hall has not made my contractor put up a bond for a long time now benifits are not being paid. they are violating the contract but they think they can do whatever they want. what to do?


Are you saying they are NOT paying your benefits, per your contract? If so you need to make a choice. Ask the hall why, they are not representing you and your fellow members? Ask the contractor why he is not covering your benefits (typically they are on the verge of bankruptcy? And then decide if you can get another job or have to stick it out, until the EC goes out of business or gets his act together.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

poncho said:


> union hall has not made my contractor put up a bond for a long time now benifits are not being paid. they are violating the contract but they think they can do whatever they want. what to do?


I don't believe contractors are required to carry a bond to be signatory to your local hall. Also many contractors have certain stipulations in regards to how long they can go without making any payments, general rule of thumb may be up to 11 weeks without payment. Contact BA

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

contractors have a surety bond that will pay the benefits if the contractor is unable to meet the required payments most BAs will not pull the bond until they have no choice often payment arrangements are worked out . Dont be so quick to show your locals guts on an open forum that is heavily non union.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> contractors have a surety bond that will pay the benefits if the contractor is unable to meet the required payments most BAs will not pull the bond until they have no choice often payment arrangements are worked out . Dont be so quick to show your locals guts on an open forum that is heavily non union.


What does that last sentence mean? I can't speak the truth!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> What does that last sentence mean? I can't speak the truth!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 do you ever make sense?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> contractors have a surety bond that will pay the benefits if the contractor is unable to meet the required payments most BAs will not pull the bond until they have no choice often payment arrangements are worked out . Dont be so quick to show your locals guts on an open forum that is heavily non union.


 This post came across like "How dare you criticize the hall." 
I'd be mad too if I wasn't getting what I was supposed to be getting and you can be for sure everyone I talked to would hear about it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

the guy is entitled to his benefits. He should question the shop and the local to find out what the heck is going on.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

mattsilkwood said:


> This post came across like "How dare you criticize the hall."
> I'd be mad too if I wasn't getting what I was supposed to be getting and you can be for sure everyone I talked to would hear about it.


 Whose straw man is he?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> the guy is entitled to his benefits. He should question the shop and the local to find out what the heck is going on.:thumbsup:


 











He reminds me of the drunk guy who would sit in the back of the hall and just as the meeting was about to close he would stand and in a slurred voice complain about something that was probably already discussed several times he was just to drunk to notice.The hall does not turn a blind eye to benefits not being paid as the one post wonder was trying to insinuate. The OP has not even bothered to post in his on thread but I digress.
I think the OP is a retread and really has no clue as to how things actually work in the union.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> What does that last sentence mean? I can't speak the truth!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


It means take one for the team (union) and eat your lack of benefits in lieu of getting advice? Hide you head in the sand for fear the big bad open shop members eat him up over his lack of promised benefits.

Wise advice...NOT.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> He reminds me of the drunk guy who would sit in the back of the hall and just as the meeting was about to close he would stand and in a slurred voice complain about something that was probably already discussed several times he was just to drunk to notice.The hall does not turn a blind eye to benefits not being paid as the one post wonder was trying to insinuate. The OP has not even bothered to post in his on thread but I digress.
> I think the OP is a retread and really has no clue as to how things actually work in the union.


A little presumptuous aren't you? Surely you are not that arrogant are you?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

brian john said:


> It means take one for the team (union) and eat your lack of benefits in lieu of getting advice? Hide you head in the sand for fear the big bad open shop members eat him up over his lack of promised benefits.
> 
> Wise advice...NOT.


Oh!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> contractors have a surety bond that will pay the benefits if the contractor is unable to meet the required payments most BAs will not pull the bond until they have no choice often payment arrangements are worked out . Dont be so quick to show your locals guts on an open forum that is heavily non union.



Why ? the man is looking for advice,,and this is a good place to get it.

Union or non-union.:thumbsup:



Mr Rewire said:


> do you ever make sense?


Some times more then you do.



Mr Rewire said:


> He reminds me of the drunk guy who would sit in the back of the hall and just as the meeting was about to close he would stand and in a slurred voice complain about something that was probably already discussed several times he was just to drunk to notice.The hall does not turn a blind eye to benefits not being paid as the one post wonder was trying to insinuate. The OP has not even bothered to post in his on thread but I digress.
> I think the OP is a retread and really has no clue as to how things actually work in the union.


You sound arrogant to me The OP is a new Member looking for advice

if you dont like his question why slam the guy ? does it make you feel Big?




brian john said:


> A little presumptuous aren't you? Surely you are not that arrogant are you?


Yes he is.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes he is.:thumbsup:


Rewire generally has SOME decent advice, I just feel he was wrong here.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You still receiving a paycheck? If so, I'm not sure why you'd feel compelled to stick your nose in that particular section of business. Some landlords let tenants get behind on rent while a person is laid off because they know they'll catch up on the rent once they start working again. Could be the same idea.


Marc,
Those benefits are part of his compensation that also includes his health insurance. It is very hard to know if the contractor is paying your benefits. Sometimes you find out when you show up at a Doctors office and expect to have insurance and do not.
Another good indicator is when the COBRA letter arrives.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Marc,
> Those benefits are part of his compensation that also includes his health insurance. It is very hard to know if the contractor is paying your benefits. Sometimes you find out when you show up at a Doctors office and expect to have insurance and do not.
> Another good indicator is when the COBRA letter arrives.:thumbsup:


ANd here is a case where dues are suppose to buy each member of the IBEW a certain protection.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> A little presumptuous aren't you? Surely you are not that arrogant are you?


 what took you so long usually you are salivating when ever some yahoo does a stirup thread against the union. Arrogant much?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> Rewire generally has SOME decent advice, I just feel he was wrong here.


 Are any of you even in a union? what he can due is voice his concerns to the BA and the body during the "good of the union ' portion of the meeting comming on a forum to bitch about something he probably doesn't even have accurate information about is just a waste and non union guys cant advise on this anyway as they haven't a clue either as to what procedures are available.As for trashing your union on a predominately non union forum it does nothing but perpetuate the stereotypical ideas that many on the non union side have call me what you will but i stand behind what I posted now if the straw man retread would like to add to his topic I am ready to discuss it with him otherwise I will take this thread for exactly what it appears nothing more than an attenpt to stir crap.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Are any of you even in a union? what he can due is voice his concerns to the BA and the body during the "good of the union ' portion of the meeting comming on a forum to bitch about something he probably doesn't even have accurate information about is just a waste and non union guys cant advise on this anyway as they haven't a clue either as to what procedures are available.As for trashing your union on a predominately non union forum it does nothing but perpetuate the stereotypical ideas that many on the non union side have call me what you will but i stand behind what I posted now if the straw man retread would like to add to his topic I am ready to discuss it with him otherwise I will take this thread for exactly what it appears nothing more than an attenpt to stir crap.



And if he has and the local is ignoring his complaints? Not everyone lives in OZ with Mr. Know It All.

He ask for suggestions we made some suggestions, you personally attacked him, WHO IS CALLING WHO ARROGANT.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> Are any of you even in a union? what he can due is voice his concerns to the BA and the body during the "good of the union ' portion of the meeting comming on a forum to bitch about something he probably doesn't even have accurate information about is just a waste and non union guys cant advise on this anyway as they haven't a clue either as to what procedures are available.As for trashing your union on a predominately non union forum it does nothing but perpetuate the stereotypical ideas that many on the non union side have call me what you will but i stand behind what I posted now if the straw man retread would like to add to his topic I am ready to discuss it with him otherwise I will take this thread for exactly what it appears nothing more than an attenpt to stir crap.


 And to hear guys like you say suck it up and don't bad mouth the hall does nothing but reinforce those sterotypical ideas you were talking about. 
And to answer your question, no, I'm not in the union. Not because I think it is the devil incarnate, but because i think they are voting themselves out of the marketshare. 
If that's not true, how many guys are on the books in your local?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

To the OP,

Please keep us abreast of what happens with your benefits.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I erxplained to him how thw system works i don't see how that was not alot more helpful than the advice he was getting from people who didn't know. I never said anything about sucking it up or taking one for the team so i don't know were that is comming from.i made no personal attack on the OP as acused but pointed out that he was a little quick to air the laundry without a presentation of facts , of course this cat may be nothing more than a straw man that appears to happen frequently on this forum.
Those of you who don't know what you are talking about are a real annoyance to those of us who do.:laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> Are any of you even in a union? what he can due is voice his concerns to the BA and the body during the "good of the union ' portion of the meeting comming on a forum to bitch about something he probably doesn't even have accurate information about is just a waste and non union guys cant advise on this anyway as they haven't a clue either as to what procedures are available.As for trashing your union on a predominately non union forum it does nothing but perpetuate the stereotypical ideas that many on the non union side have call me what you will but i stand behind what I posted now if the straw man retread would like to add to his topic I am ready to discuss it with him otherwise I will take this thread for exactly what it appears nothing more than an attenpt to stir crap.


15 years as an IBEW member(served on the E board), and I saw the local being used as a tool for a few. Too few of the members would get involved to change it. I left to start my own company. What I would see is someone like this guy, not a member of the "club" got no rep. I'm sure there are some good locals out there, but mine was not one.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

backstay said:


> 15 years as an IBEW member(served on the E board), and I saw the local being used as a tool for a few. Too few of the members would get involved to change it. I left to start my own company. What I would see is someone like this guy, not a member of the "club" got no rep. I'm sure there are some good locals out there, but mine was not one.


 So what did you do to better the situation? Are you still union?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> He reminds me of the drunk guy who would sit in the back of the hall and just as the meeting was about to close he would stand and in a slurred voice complain about something that was probably already discussed several times he was just to drunk to notice.The hall does not turn a blind eye to benefits not being paid as the one post wonder was trying to insinuate. The OP has not even bothered to post in his on thread but I digress.
> I think the OP is a retread and really has no clue as to how things actually work in the union.


 
What's your point? I did not say the union turns a blind eye to benefits not being paid. I simply suggested that the OP question the shop and the union to see what is going on. I certainly would (and have in the past) questioned why benefits were late on being paid. Also, when paychecks would bounce on a Friday afternoon but, that's another story.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> I erxplained to him how thw system works i don't see how that was not alot more helpful than the advice he was getting from people who didn't know. I never said anything about sucking it up or taking one for the team so i don't know were that is comming from*.i made no personal attack on the OP* as acused but pointed out that he was a little quick to air the laundry without a presentation of facts , of course this cat may be nothing more than a straw man that appears to happen frequently on this forum.
> Those of you who don't know what you are talking about are a real annoyance to those of us who do.:laughing:


 


Mr Rewire said:


> *He reminds me of the drunk guy* who would sit in the back of the hall and just as the meeting was about to close he would stand and in a slurred voice complain about something that was probably already discussed several times he was just to drunk to notice.The hall does not turn a blind eye to benefits not being paid as the one post wonder was trying to insinuate. The OP has not even bothered to post in his on thread but I digress.
> *I think the OP is a retread* and really has no clue as to how things actually work in the union.


Looks like an attack.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> 15 years as an IBEW member(served on the E board), and I saw the local being used as a tool for a few. Too few of the members would get involved to change it. I left to start my own company. What I would see is someone like this guy, not a member of the "club" got no rep. I'm sure there are some good locals out there, but mine was not one.


I agree with you 100%.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> =What I would see is someone like this guy, not a member of the "club" got no rep. I'm sure there are some good locals out there, but mine was not one.



I think we have an excellent local, but like anything there are good and bad aspects to everything. Not sure the IO could reign in the bad locals. And bad may be a relative term based on how your local serves you.

I know many that feel our local is too contractor friendly, whereas I feel they work with the contractors to benefit both sides of the issues.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

backstay said:


> Looks like an attack.


 I just realized I have posted more in this thread than the OP . I will post no more in it until the OP returns with comment.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> I just realized I have posted more in this thread than the OP . I will post no more in it until the OP returns with comment.


Me too. Sorry. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> that he was a little quick to air the laundry without a presentation of facts , of course this cat may be nothing more than a straw man that appears to happen frequently on this forum.


It was the mans first post,,,so how could he be quick to air his laundry. 

As you can see he has not posted since,,,There is no need to scare people off by slaming them on there first post..

That is no way to welcome anybody..:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

backstay said:


> Looks like an attack.


Yup!:blink:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You still receiving a paycheck? If so, I'm not sure why you'd feel compelled to stick your nose in that particular section of business. Some landlords let tenants get behind on rent while a person is laid off because they know they'll catch up on the rent once they start working again. Could be the same idea.



Above-

Total BS- No Money NO HOME !!!!! My mortgage has not changed,nor the agreement with the bank. Pay up or get out.

No room for niceness in business.


The only post I have read. (Coz basically, not my problem)

But,The union and your local are in Violation of the LAW .

So Yes,make a stink.

Thats why you pay dues. You have every right to keep those 'thugs' in line.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> So what did you do to better the situation? Are you still union?


As a member of the E board, I tried to push/pull the local toward a place where who you were, wasn't the reason your grievances were heard. The first E board meeting I attended, I made sure to bring the bylaws with me. I had to ask the president to leave because he was not, according to the bylaws supposed to be there. But this is how they ran the local, not by the rules but for their own personal gain. At one point some members had a disagreement at a local regular meeting about a member getting put higher on list than his hire date (put him over these guys). The next day these same guys were pulled into a supervisor’s office and reprimanded for things said on the union floor. I was voted out and replaced with a member of the "club". Not enough members cared what these few were doing. I left the company and the union a few years later and started my own company.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> do you ever make sense?


You know, it really is guys like you that assume they know everything really no S.H.I.T!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> You know, it really is guys like you that assume they know everything really no S.H.I.T!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


No=Know? lol


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rust said:


> No=Know? lol


 
His use of know is in the right context. 

But you have no comment on the union members situation?


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> His use of know is in the right context.
> 
> But you have no comment on the union members situation?


My choice of beverage last night put me in no position to comment on the OP :laughing:

His company could be in an "I owe you" situation, the company has probably been productive and loyal to the union til recently in this unsettling economy. The union may be assisting the contractor trying to make sure they can stay open and possibly recover, I have heard of the situation I just described before and it sounds similar to the OP situation. Times are rough, market share is important to the union and not all locals are willing to let their contractors tank.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rust said:


> My choice of beverage last night put me in no position to comment on the OP :laughing:
> 
> His company could be in an "I owe you" situation, the company has probably been productive and loyal to the union til recently in this unsettling economy. The union may be assisting the contractor trying to make sure they can stay open and possibly recover, I have heard of the situation I just described before and it sounds similar to the OP situation. Times are rough, market share is important to the union and not all locals are willing to let their contractors tank.


 
I agree, which is why I feel he has 3 options.
Ask the local
Ask the employer
Make a decision if he wants to work and possibly lose benefits or sit on the bench and get almost nothing.


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> I agree, which is why I feel he has 3 options.
> Ask the local
> Ask the employer
> Make a decision if he wants to work and possibly lose benefits or sit on the bench and get almost nothing.


I would most likely approach the local first
Then possibly the employer if the he is a reasonable man, I could see approaching the question the wrong way could lead to problems.

...and be thankful he has work, in time everything will come back to him

but I do not see any local allowing a contractor to just not pay benefits that were negotiated without good reason.


----------

